# Members Airshow meet, 'Flying Legends' 2017



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2015)

After a really great long weekend at Duxford for the BoB 75th Anniversary show, with Andy (Crimea River) and Jeff (Hunt) from Canada, his friend Jason from the USA, and Karl (Rochie),his daughter April, and myself, we got talking about trying to organise a bigger, better meeting of forum members, from as many countries as possible, at one of the World's biggest and best 'warbird' air displays - 'Flying Legends', at Duxford, UK.

It's evident from the posts in the Duxford BoB 75 threads, that there is some genuine interest in getting together, and I therefore propose that those interested aim for 'Legends' in 2017, which should allow plenty of time to organise, arrange and save for the event, rather than try to 'cram it in' next year, when people probably already have holiday plans and / or other commitments.
The event is always held over two days, on the second weekend in July and, as with other major shows at this historic WW2 airfield, hotel and B&B accommodation is always fully booked up in advance, so reservations need to be made early, another good reason for planning so far ahead.
Although it would be nice to have all those attending staying at the same hotel (or other accommodation), I realise that the travel arrangements, duration of stay, logistics and other factors could possibly preclude this, but I'm sure that we could at least arrange a suitable venue for a 'social gathering' at some point during the event.
Karl and I normally travel to the area on the Saturday, attend the show on the Sunday, then visit either Duxford or another museum on the Monday, returning home on the Tuesday, when we use a campsite at Fowlmere, literally 'just up the road' from DX. Although perhaps not ideal for some, the campsite could possibly be a useful, and convenient alternative, to hotels which may be located further from DX, and, of course, it would cost a lot less.
I think that extra camping equipment could easily be arranged and sorted, ready for those who wish to utilise this facility, and I'd be willing to organise this aspect, along with any other help I could provide to potential visitors.
For those who would definitely prefer more substantial accommodation, then again, I am willing to locate and advise on hotel and B&B possibilities within a convenient distance from DX, and provide information on transport etc.
Depending on how many would ultimately attend, such things as 'mini bus' transport could be arranged, as well as 'block-booking' of accommodation, and 'Group Tickets' for the airshow itself.
The nearest airports for those travelling from the North American Continent, are London Heathrow and London Gatwick, which also serve flights from most of the World, with London Stanstead, and Luton, also catering for flights from Europe. 
Anyone travelling to Manchester could possibly have the dubious pleasure of being driven to Duxford by yours truly, as I live only 12 miles from this International Airport !

So, the idea has now been publicly posted, there's 21 months in which to plan, organise and implement the proposal, and all we need now are names and numbers !
How many takers ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 1, 2015)

Sounds good to me Terry and thanks for posting. Penciled in with firm pressure on the nub. Jo-Anne might be interested in coming along as well.

Based on my recent experience, it's clear that the Holiday Inn Express at Duxford is the most convenient hotel, within walking distance of the field. There are B&B's in the area and I stayed at one in Little Shelford, approximately a 40 minute walk north east of the field in 2010. This year, because I left it a bit late, the closest accommodation I could find was in Royston to the west, which on the best day was just a 6 minute cab ride from the field. Unfortunately, taxis are the only convenient public transport to Duxford and run about 20 pounds per trip. I was surprised to hear that there are no buses running between the two towns.

I gratefully accepted the generous rides offered by my local hosts but we should not rely on that as a plan.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2015)

Yes, the Holiday Inn Express at Whittlesford certainly seems the best, and closest option. It's possible to walk from there to the airfield, as Andy stated, and as Jeff and Jason discovered, but if all those going stayed at this hotel, perhaps hiring a mini-bus would make life easier, as the M11 junction has to be crossed at the end of the walk. Not a major problem, but it's a busy 'roundabout', and delays could happen !


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2015)

I will say at this point I'm real interested..


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2015)

Good - I've already added an Aussie flag to my list of airshow requirements !!


----------



## rochie (Oct 2, 2015)

April is up for it, she might be based in London by then at vet school !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 2, 2015)

At this point I am very much interested!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2015)

Good stuff David - the more the merrier, literally !

I understand that it can be a relatively expensive trip for those coming from North America/Canada, and the Antipodes, but apart from being well worth it in terms of the airshow, and meeting-up with forum friends, it could be combined with a longer holiday - a week, two weeks or whatever - in order to 'kill two birds with one stone' (not Politically correct these days. I'm sure !) and get value for money (and time) spent.
For the BoB show, I designed and printed name badges for those attending, which showed a BoB 75 logo, the ww2 aircraft.net name above the country flag, and, of course, the wearer's name, and obtained an American and Canadian flag for the awning of the 'Tin Tent', all of which added to the sense of being a 'group'.
No doubt I'll do something similar, and more, for the 3017 meeting, probably adding a package of info and guide book type notes.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 2, 2015)

I checked with my beautiful other half, we are in!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff David - the more the merrier, literally !.....No doubt I'll do something similar, and more, for the 3017 meeting, probably adding a package of info and guide book type notes.



I may have trouble getting the time off in 2017 as we rotate getting the summer prime time vacation period; my turn being next year. I'll work on it. I'm definitely going to have trouble attending the 3017 meet. I'll work on that as well.


Geo


----------



## rochie (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey Dogsbody, we might need to start stockpiling old speckled hen !


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2015)

Oops ! Typo with the date !
I think you could be right there Karl. maybe we better pre-warn the brewery - especially if Jason comes again !!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 2, 2015)

I would love to come. Have been planning to go to the legends for years, but never made it. I'll talk it over with the wife.


----------



## rochie (Oct 2, 2015)

To quote sherrif Brody, were gonna need a bigger BBQ !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 2, 2015)

Looks like it's gonna be one he!!ava party!!
Can't get plane of hotel reservations this far ahead but I've been looking at priceing for flights and rooms for next year just to get an idea of the cost and it looks like I'll be able to swing it. Only problem now is getting A couple of weeks off in July.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2015)

Splendid chaps !
The list is growing already and yes, it will be a heck of a party !!
I think a couple of 50 gallon oil drums, cut down the middle, might be needed for the BBQ Karl - and a truck load of charcoal too !


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 3, 2015)

As already said elsewhere, me and the girl are in and really looking forward to it, what a gathering this could turn out to be. That Old Speckled Hen sound good especially as a Green King has not passed my lips in ……..oh…………..50 years plus, I was almost weaned on their Harvest Ale.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 3, 2015)

I might be able to make it...

Yeah righty, I'll be in my normal position !


----------



## rochie (Oct 3, 2015)

Dogsbody, April already has a plan for this !

If she is at uni in Nottingham, i will pick her up on the way past, if at london she will get the train but if she is in Liverpool she reckons you could swing by in the tin tent !


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2015)

Vic Balshaw said:


> As already said elsewhere, me and the girl are in and really looking forward to it, what a gathering this could turn out to be. That Old Speckled Hen sound good especially as a Green King has not passed my lips in ……..oh…………..50 years plus, I was almost weaned on their Harvest Ale.



I was just sayin' to my missus you were on the Yes list Vic..


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2015)

Good stuff Vic and Gary. And Karl, I'm sure we could sort something if April is at Liverpool. Probably easier for her to get a train over to me, to save time and milers, but it can be sorted at the time.


----------



## rochie (Oct 5, 2015)

just kidding Dogsbody.

though April is hoping it wont be exam time on those dates as she will be gutted if she cant attend


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2015)

I think the last exams are normally over by end of June, very early July, just going off what both my daughters did. And no problem collecting April if she is at Liverpool.


----------



## Vince P (Mar 11, 2016)

Count me in on this, I live just up the road in Melbourn


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2016)

OK Vince. I'll 'refresh' this probably around the time of this year's event, giving a year for members to sort out arrangements.
The ' mini meet' at the BoB airshow at DX was a great success, and did marvelous things for US / Canadian / British Brewery relations !!
Here's a pic of 'the bar and grille' at the Fowlmere camp site ....................


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 11, 2016)

.....with my best side facing the camera!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 11, 2016)

what makes it even better is I am not there yet nor is that American Speckled Hen drinking SOB.

Jeff


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm still going to try to make it. In fact it looks like the whole family will be coming


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2016)

Better place a bulk order for Speckled Hen I guess !
It really will be great if we can get a crowd together, even if it's just on the airfield. But if we can all link-up for some social festivities too, then that'll be even better. If the camp site is not convenient for everyone, then maybe we can all stay at the same hotel, even if just for one night, or arrange an evenings social event on the camp site, with taxis to transport people there and back.
Either way, any accommodation requirements need to be booked around a year in advance, as local accommodation gets snapped up very quickly for this event.
As I'm resident in the UK, I'm prepared to investigate and 'bulk book' accommodation if necessary, and willing to coordinate things at this end, as long as those who intend to come let me know their requirements in plenty of time.
It might even be possible to arrange a 'private' enclosure at DX, depending on numbers and, of course, the cost, although this tends to be part of the 'Silver' and 'Gold' packages nowadays, rather than individual 'V.I.P.' type marquees.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 12, 2016)

Unless something changes, I will be sitting this one out, forced to watch from the sidelines I'm afraid. Mother Superior is wanting to visit the land of her ancestors so I best brush up on my conversational Italian. I know all the swear words and stuff and can tell people I am hungry and thirsty but that may be about it.

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Mar 12, 2016)

Better check the use by date on that IPA in your van Terry !


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2016)

Doubt it'll last until then old chap. Evaporation, on hot days you see ............. well, that's my excuse, anyway !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 12, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Doubt it'll last until then old chap. Evaporation, on hot days you see ............. well, that's my excuse, anyway !


Of course how silly of me to forget evaporation !


----------



## mikewint (Mar 12, 2016)

Ther angel's cut here in the colonies


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2016)

Fourteen months to go, so getting close to needing to plan.
Those wanting to us the camp site (I know Glenn was interested), could you please let me know if you still want to do this, preferably by Friday of next week - provisionally, of course.
I'll be at the campsite over the air show weekend at Duxford, and I'll check with Tony, the manager, to see if there are any hire facilities, or maybe a caravan or two to rent. There's been a lot of changes on site apparently, so I'll need to find out how this might effect things for next year.
Those who are seriously considering coming over, again let me know your provisional requirements, and I'll check out hotel and B&B accommodation and prices, bearing in mind booking will probably need to be done around a year in advance. However, there are a couple of places a little further away from DX (and cheaper!), so it might be possible to arrange a mini bus for transport to the field.


----------



## A4K (May 22, 2016)

Sounds like a great idea Terry! Would love to go if possible - I will put it to 'the boss'...


----------



## Crimea_River (May 22, 2016)

I'm going to try to get into the Holiday Inn Express this time. Is the date fixed?


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2016)

Don't think the date is permanently fixed yet Andy, but it's always the same weekend, so it should be on 8th and 9th of July next year.
I'll see if I can get more info when I'm at DX next weekend.
Might be a good idea if we can all get in to the Holiday Inn Express at Whittlesford, even if some of us from the UK only stay there for one night, then we can go across the road to the pub for a ... er ... social gathering.
Alternatively, of course, taxi or minibus can be arranged to transport those staying there, to the campsite for a BBQ and more Speckled Hen !


----------



## Crimea_River (May 23, 2016)

Thanks Terry. My concern is that they change the date as they did with the BoB anniversary.


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2016)

Yep, I understand.
The BoB show was a IWM organised event, and I think the date was changed to avoid a clash with other BoB events. 
'Legends' is organised and run by The Fighter Collection, and although it is possible that dates might change, I don't think they've ever done so when TFC have organised an event.
As I mentioned, I'll see what I can find out on the weekend - maybe call in to the TFC office. If they're unable to help at this stage, I would think they'll know by this year's event in July.


----------



## T Bolt (May 23, 2016)

Terry, I think we'll be doing the Holiday Inn Express thing.


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2016)

OK Glenn, no problem, and thanks for letting me know.
The Holiday Inn Express is a good idea, especially if a family is coming over, and it'll be great if most forum visitors are able to stay there.
There's a good pub across the road, once used by air and ground crews form DX, and the location is very convenient for the airfield, being within reasonable walking distance, although there's a taxi company nearby if transport is required.
It's also right next to the rail station, so handy if a trip into London (or elsewhere) is included in anyone's plans.
Of course, like most places, the room rates are higher on airshow weekends, but it's still less expensive than staying in London or the city of Cambridge.
One thing I forgot to mention - the show ticket prices might be slightly better for a 'Group Booking', given the numbers are right, but of course this would be dependent on who and how many are going and when, ie both days, or one day, and so on.


----------



## seesul (Jun 3, 2016)

Nothing´s sure yet Terry but I´ll do my best to bring my wife and kids over there.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2016)

Ummmm, what is the date for this?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 4, 2016)

Just saw this as I've been inundated with college and what not.... will try to make it !


----------



## seesul (Jun 4, 2016)

Njaco said:


> Ummmm, what is the date for this?


I guess 2nd July´s weekend (8th and 9th)...


----------



## rochie (Jun 4, 2016)

We get any more to join up and i am going to have to ring the invasion bell !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2016)

Yea, it's always the second weekend in July, which, next year, will be the 8th and 9th, but I'll see if I can confirm this with TFC.

And yes Karl, we'll also have to increase stocks of Speckled Hen !!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 4, 2016)

I should be retired by then. Might save up and see what I can do!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2016)

Great stuff Chris.
If enough people can go, and they can confirm requirements, I can get in touch with the Holiday Inn Express, and see if a discount can be arranged for a 'block booking'.
It should also be possible to arrange a mini bus to transport the party from the hotel to DX and back.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 11, 2016)

Just received the official poster. Dates are 8&9 July 2017. Going to Ireland but would love to make a side trip.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2016)

Nice !

It's only* SIX Months* away !
Sounds like a long time, but it'll come around quickly, and hotel bookings etc need to be made well in advance, otherwise you'll be staying in a hotel miles from Duxford !
Get Christmas out of the way, and those intending to go to Legends ought to start making arrangements.
Reply here if you are going, or hope to go.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 11, 2016)

My son is coming home at the end of next weeks and we'll discuss plans then.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 1, 2017)

Booked the weekend pass for 4 (son, daughter, wife and me). No rooms in Dux for 4 people over the weekend so staying in Cambridge. Holiday Inn Express in Duxford has only one night available for that weekend.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2017)

Great stuff Andy, and thanks for the up-date re Holiday Inn.
Maybe I can build an extension onto the 'Tin Tent', and charge a 'mates rate' for rooms ...............


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 1, 2017)

If it were just me, I'd consider it!

Bought 4 weekend passes to the show with no frills. We will be staying 3 nights in central Cambridge a short walk from the railway station, checking out on the 10th. I understand there's a direct bus from there to the airfield on airshow days and will look into that next.


An evening at the Eagle Pub will no doubt be on the agenda.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2017)

Sounds good Andy, and yes, there's a free 'shuttle bus' from the station to the main entrance door in Air and Space operating on air show days.
Hopefully, when we know who's going, we can arrange a 'social event' for one of the evenings, either with a BBQ at the same camp site you visited last year, or in a pub somewhere, given that convenient transport can be managed.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 2, 2017)

I am REALLY hopeful but doubtful.................dammit.


----------



## rochie (Jan 2, 2017)

Going to have to get my holiday time booked !


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2017)

Yep, and there's the Oostwold show to arrange too old chap !


----------



## rochie (Jan 2, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Yep, and there's the Oostwold show to arrange too old chap !


There is Dogsbody,April also is up for legends !


----------



## Airframes (Jan 3, 2017)

Nice one - I think Josie, my youngest daughter, might be going to Legends too, just for the Sunday, depending on her work schedule etc.
Could be a good crowd if all goes to plan. Be nice if we could afford to all chip in, hire a 'Dak' and arrive in style !!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 3, 2017)

Can you confirm this is 8th and 9th of July? That would be a pity is one weekend I will not be able to go.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 3, 2017)

Yes, it's the 8th and 9th of July Marcel. Shame you can't make it, but at least we'll meet up for the Oostwold show in June.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 3, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Yes, it's the 8th and 9th of July Marcel. Shame you can't make it, but at least we'll meet up for the Oostwold show in June.


That's true but I would have loved to spend some time with the others as well. Btw do you need assistance planning the trip to Oostwold?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 3, 2017)

rochie said:


> There is Dogsbody,April also is up for legends !



That's good so my daughter Michelle will have some company then. They can hang out and talk about us out of earshot.


----------



## rochie (Jan 3, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> That's good so my daughter Michelle will have some company then. They can hang out and talk about us out of earshot.


Or sit next to each other saying nothing glued to their mobile phones


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 3, 2017)

Very true!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 3, 2017)

Probably need a bit of help nearer the time Marcel. Got to work out dates and times for ferries with Karl, so that we arrive at least the day before the show, preferably at a camp site near the airfield. Seen a couple not far away, but still to plan in details yet.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 24, 2017)

We'll be there Friday thru' Sunday. Got accom booked 10 minutes drive away, but if there's a possibility of a barbie, will be more than happy to bring a keg of beer and some grub to scorch ! 

So who's coming ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm coming with the wife and two adult kids. Arriving around Friday July 7, train to Cambridge, then crash at hotel there. Be there Saturday and Sunday, then off to London Monday.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 24, 2017)

Wish I could go, but I'll be on holiday with the family


----------



## rochie (Apr 24, 2017)

I will be there definitely on Sunday but with luck will be arriving on Saturday afternoon to set up camp at fowlmere.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 24, 2017)

I really wanted to go but I'm afraid I won't be able to get away from work for it.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2017)

I'll be on the Fowlmere campsite from Saturday afternoon until Tuesday morning, going to the show on Sunday.
Barbie probably Saturday night, and definitely Sunday night, after the show - all welcome, just let me know who's coming and if transport is needed.

Only eleven weeks to go, so those who are 'thinking about it' better get a move on - tickets are pre-book _*only,*_ no more paying at the gate. Details and aircraft list can be found on the IWM Duxford web site.


----------



## rochie (Apr 25, 2017)

Airframes said:


> I'll be on the Fowlmere campsite from Saturday afternoon until Tuesday morning, going to the show on Sunday.
> Barbie probably Saturday night, and definitely Sunday night, after the show - all welcome, just let me know who's coming and if transport is needed.
> 
> Only eleven weeks to go, so those who are 'thinking about it' better get a move on - tickets are pre-book _*only,*_ no more paying at the gate. Details and aircraft list can be found on the IWM Duxford web site.


Yes must get my ticket sorted !


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2017)

Don't need to Karl - I'll get a free 'Carer's' ticket with mine.


----------



## rochie (Apr 25, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Don't need to Karl - I'll get a free 'Carer's' ticket with mine.


oops, forgot about that, glad you reminded me as i would of bought one next week 
not sure if April can make it now, remember having a discussion about it with her but forget the result, will check.

ok just had word, April is on a work placement at the dairy farm where i buy milk, cream and butter from for the hotel kitchen.
she needs set numbers of weeks work placements with different animals each year as part of the veterinary degree she is doing.
she is gutted, shame really !


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 25, 2017)

Too bad. Michelle was looking forward to having someone to hang with.

We may be transport challenged for the BBQ as we are relying on rail and bus and staying in Cambridge.


----------



## rochie (Apr 25, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Too bad. Michelle was looking forward to having someone to hang with.
> 
> We may be transport challenged for the BBQ as we are relying on rail and bus and staying in Cambridge.


There is a small possibility April will not be working over that weekend so a last minute ticket purchase could happen, will know more as we get closer to the event as she is keen to make it.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2017)

Hope she can make it. Josie is going hopefully. She has a new job, back at the University where she studied, so now has weekends off.

Andy, if you come back with us from the show on Sunday, could you get a taxi back to the hotel, or maybe to Royston rail station?
Karl and I could go to the show in the 'Tin Tent', so there's be room to take two more passengers if I swing the seats around - means two trips, but not a problem.
No doubt we can arrange things nearer the time.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks Terry. Will see how it goes.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 16, 2017)

Show is coming up quickly - only 3 weeks away! Our itinerary is

Arrive Cambridge Friday afternoon 7 July.
Saturday 8 July Airshow
Sunday 9 July Airshow and possibly BBQ.
Monday 10 July, Lunch at the Eagle Cambridge. Depart for London by rail in afternoon.
Leave London July 16.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 16, 2017)

I got work sorted, meeting Dogsbody at new campsite sat afternoon ready for airshow Sunday, after that who knows ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 16, 2017)

Looking forward to meeting up again Karl.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2017)

Me too.
Maybe we can arrange something for a 'barbie' for Sunday evening, when I've 'sussed out' the new site, and hopefully, if it can be done, Gary (Geedee) can make it too.
If not, then we'll have some sort of a 'get to geather' - surely .........


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2017)

Really wish i could have gone...just wasn't going to happen...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 17, 2017)

Me too! 
_*looks down at ground and kicks some rocks*_


----------



## rochie (Jun 17, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Looking forward to meeting up again Karl.


As am I, better start seeing what BBQ type stuff i can liberate from work


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 17, 2017)

I'll be prepard to chip in for the food Karl. If there's the 4 of us in my family, that's a lot!

Checked on the rail schedules and there are plenty of trains from Royston up to midnight so will iikely arrange a cab pickup to Royston like last time.


----------



## rochie (Jun 18, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> I'll be prepard to chip in for the food Karl. If there's the 4 of us in my family, that's a lot!
> 
> Checked on the rail schedules and there are plenty of trains from Royston up to midnight so will iikely arrange a cab pickup to Royston like last time.


I am going to talk to my butcher at work and see what they can do for me, can always threaten to take my business elsewhere 

I wont threaten them really but i should get some stuff from them, i will prep it all and freeze it so it lasts untill sunday night.

Wonder if i can fit one of the works gas BBQ'S in the car ?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2017)

Andy, as our normal camp site is no longer operating, we're staying at Highfields Farm camp site at Comberton, about 3 miles west of Cambridge. It might be easier to arrange a taxi from Cambridge, rather than get a train from Royston.


----------



## rochie (Jun 18, 2017)

Yes, hope this campsite works out to be as nice as the last one


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 18, 2017)

OK that will make a difference and may actually work out to be more convenient. Thanks for the info Terry. So we'll probably take our shuttle bus back to our hotel., freshen up, then take a cab out to the site and back again later.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2017)

That sounds like a plan. I'll give you the site info at DX.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 19, 2017)

Have a great time one and all. Wish I was joining you but I have a busy show sked here and there is only so much money to go around and so much Mother Superior is willing to allow. Blue skies and safe flying!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 9, 2017)

A most wonderful day has now concluded with a meet up with friends Terry and Karl at today's air show at Duxford. Gary (Geedee) dropped by as well and I was glad that our paths crossed before we parted again after a quick hello.

Terry's camper van became our mobile staging area/beer cooler and Karl prepared an excellent barbeque after the show which we will never forget. Great hospitality all around guys and thanks so much for a great day!

Though P51 "Miss Velma" had an unfortunate accident at the very end of the show, thankfully the pilot was reported to be OK and the rest of the show lived up to all expectations. A thread with pics will no doubt start very soon and I hope to be able to contribute a few shots over the next few weeks, though it may be after I return home in a week but before I get a chance to weed through the 3000+ pics that I took.

Thanks to Terry and Karl for their wonderful hospitality. The food and the stories will be remembered for years to come!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 10, 2017)

You are always welcome Andy, great to meet your family.
Was a good show, seen some stuff flying i had not seen before


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2017)

It was great to see you again Andy, and especially with the family.
The show was good, the company great, and you don't need to thank us for anything - thanks to you and the family for making the trip - but that Canadian beer sure has after effects !

And for all you other forum members - get yer Rs in gear and have a meet-up - but bring a shed load of hangover cures !!!

Pics of the show (and some of the social aspects !) to follow in a separate thread very soon.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 10, 2017)

Bout time the Brits came this way isn't it? Just sayin!

Cheers,
Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## turbo (Jul 10, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Andy, as our normal camp site is no longer operating, we're staying at Highfields Farm camp site at Comberton, about 3 miles west of Cambridge. It might be easier to arrange a taxi from Cambridge, rather than get a train from Royston.


 
Ahh memories! I lived in Comberton for a few weeks when I first got to Cambridge. I remember sitting in the back yard in May watching Spitfires fly around above me...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2017)

disappointed i could not get over there.....but I hope you guys had a great time....


----------



## rochie (Jul 11, 2017)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Bout time the Brits came this way isn't it? Just sayin!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jeff


Would love to Jeff, just need to figure out how to stop the wife spending all the money first !


----------



## rochie (Jul 11, 2017)

A little taster


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2017)

Good one Karl.
I'm currently sorting and re-sizing my pics, and will start a thread later tonight. Meanwhile, here's a pic of the 'gang' at the end of Sunday's show, with Andy's family and Karl in the back row, and me, my daughter Josie and her boyfriend front row. Unfortunately, Garry had gone on a wander by this time.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 11, 2017)

Not sure how many pics i will post, almost all ruined by an incredibly dirty sensor on my camera, not a happy bunny right now.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2017)

Quite a number of mine were spoiled by poor exposure - and bl**dy big heads in the way !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2017)

great Pic!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2017)

Good shot!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 15, 2017)

Too bad we didn't know Karl. I had a sensor cleaning kit in my backpack.


----------



## rochie (Jul 15, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Too bad we didn't know Karl. I had a sensor cleaning kit in my backpack.


No worries Andy, hope you have a better trip home than you had getting here ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks Karl. Will see.


----------

